# My Vans Cirro boot review



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Good review.

My own experience with the Cirro is quality and comfort. I'd give mine a qualified A. Comfy, held up for two years of use thus far (about 50-60 days) and are still kicking. I have semi-wide feet and I leave the lower boas fully relaxed. Once the liner is warmed up to my feet and everything's settled (about 2 runs), I can leave them on and tightened all day, even through lunch, with no problems. I should mention here, however, that I have custom footbeds because I've got some severely flat feet.

I haven't had any issues with the boa laces or pieces falling off. The liner lace cord stop is a bit cheap and doesn't like to hold. I threw some cord stops (like you find on your sleeping bag sack) on the laces from the local sewing store and that fixed the problem. 

I'm in the market for another pair of Cirros for next year, that's how much I like mine.

This all goes to show you that everyone needs to try as many boots on as possible when boot shopping. What works for one person doesn't mean it'll work for another.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I did a review here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/9752-09-vans-cirro.html

I pretty much came to the same conclusion you did. I really like the boots, but after about 4 hours, I started getting a pressure point on the top of my foot where the seam of the liner's tongue rests. It's more than just annoying, it's downright painful. I'm not sure why you would have a solid seam right along the bony part of the foot like that. :dunno:

Aside from that one complaint, though, I'm hard-pressed to find anything else I don't like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Flick, I've actually read your review before and it is an awesome initial look at the boot. I was super excited when I got mine too 
I was totally bummed out about the pressure point but I found out that if i kind of flipped how that joint connected to the boot (have the tongue on the outside of the rest of the liner at that junction point) I found that it relieved a lot of the pressure.

Too bad these boots just weren't meant to be for me!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

$yen said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> Flick, I've actually read your review before and it is an awesome initial look at the boot. I was super excited when I got mine too
> I was totally bummed out about the pressure point but I found out that if i kind of flipped how that joint connected to the boot (have the tongue on the outside of the rest of the liner at that junction point) I found that it relieved a lot of the pressure.
> ...


Hah! I actually tried that trick with the tongue just last week. But it didn't work for me. The only solution I found is to stop and rest my feet. I can't go more than 4 hours or the pressure points causes me to lose feeling in a couple of my toes. I'm still happy with the boot, but it's definitely an issue people need to know about. Sorry they didn't work out as well for you.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

i have the 09 cirro's and they are a very good boot HOWEVER, the liner sucks. Pretty much all dual boa systems run into this. 

The only one that doesnt is the Ride Crew - they have 1 more tension anchor and a VERY VERY THICK liner.

What I have done to help with that pressure point is use use a sponge underneath the liner tounge ( i put the liner on my foot and then both on the boot). It works really, really well. I'm looking for that type of material to velcro to the tounge so it can be doubled.


----------

